# Making the move to mexico



## California6345 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Fairly new to the site and did some digging around but I feel like it may be a great time to begin networking! Specifically I would love any and all advice in making the move to Mexico full-time, at a young age (call it late twenties early thirties) specifically to a larger city (mex city/GDL), I'm not the suburb type to be honest.

1. Things that were a struggle, be it language finding a job etc. (college degree education)
2. Surprises in startup/moving costs (found these to be common when switching from college to work!)
3. Anyone who went down there with medium command of language would be of enormous help! I'm not fluent nor "lost" I'd say i can hold a basic convo, not able to talk in a biz setting yet (complicated words like enterprise vs. simply saying company as an example)
4. Anything specific about the move!

Less importantly, would love to have some clarity on cost of living and instead of getting the correct response "it depends". I'll be more specific... 1br cost in the downtownish area (Any links to locations in Guadalajara would be nice, I live in the downtown area of a large california city) (preferably an area where most of nightlife could be reached via cabs, $ per kilometer?), no interest in owning a car public transport is fine, food 2 meals homemade 1 dine out (by eat out mean more lines of subways/~$10 things u get during lunch in large cities in America), typically 1 night a week out (here that's about $50-60 I assume 10 bucks a drink and 20ish cover). 

Think that should be the general idea for cost of living I can look up the utilities etc myself. 

Bonus if anyone can provide their story on time-line to find a job that would cover rent + above mentioned food! Or generally how they went about their job search (no personal connections in Mexico just loved the place when visited, but job requirements don't allow more than a few days off in a year... For now!)

thanks to anyone who can provide help! Or if no direct responses, just a description of the journey over for non-retires would be very very helpful!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

California6345 said:


> 1br cost in the downtownish area (Any links to locations in Guadalajara would be nice, I live in the downtown area of a large california city) (preferably an area where most of nightlife could be reached via cabs, $ per kilometer?), no interest in owning a car public transport is fine, food 2 meals homemade 1 dine out (by eat out mean more lines of subways/~$10 things u get during lunch in large cities in America), typically 1 night a week out (here that's about $50-60 I assume 10 bucks a drink and 20ish cover).


A one bedroom in Guadalajara Centro will rent for about 2500 pesos/month. You can walk to tons of bars and restaurants. A cab around centro is about 30 pesos. In a fancy restaurant a meal can run 200 or more pesos a person. In a medium restaurant you can eat for 100 pesos including drinks. I just had a really good meal for two of us including everything (but no alcohol) for 118 pesos for two. Beer is 13 pesos in the cheaper places 30 or so in the fancier places. Buses run everywhere and cost 6 pesos per trip, no transfers. Finally the exchange rate today is 13 pesos to the dollar. It difficult to find work and more difficult to find work that pays well. You need permission from Mexican immigration to work here legally.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> It difficult to find work and more difficult to find work that pays well. You need permission from Mexican immigration to work here legally.


Many young expats in Mexico end up teaching English, and this kind of work isn't that hard to find if you have some qualifications, but, as TG has written, it is hard to find work that pays even moderately well.


----------



## California6345 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks to both for the responses, if I were to end up teaching is there an age cut off generally? Ex: a few friends of mine went to do this in Asia but they highly prefer people 29 and younger. Also would low pay imply 10k pesos monthly? ( don' t trust google searches) I would get s TEFL before visiting. I'll take a few mins to search this site as well, thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

California6345 said:


> Thanks to both for the responses, if I were to end up teaching is there an age cut off generally? Ex: a few friends of mine went to do this in Asia but they highly prefer people 29 and younger. Also would low pay imply 10k pesos monthly? ( don' t trust google searches) I would get s TEFL before visiting. I'll take a few mins to search this site as well, thanks!


In general, there are no official age limits for teaching in Mexico, though individual schools may prefer younger or older students for different reasons. For teaching privately, age is certainly not a problem. I'm 66 and have no trouble finding private students. In fact, people usually come to me rather than the other way round. Of course, I've been here a few years and have a good reputation as a serious experienced teacher. Ten thousand pesos a month would be a good salary here unless you find a cushy job teaching children at a private school. I suggest you check out Dave's ESL Cafe, a TEFL website, for more information.


----------



## California6345 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for all of the responses, definitely very helpful. Anyone out there get a job working professionally beyond English? Wondering how hard it would be to worker a job in finance/Econ, or on the opposite end at a bar/club. Guessing they have restrictions on it though bc the company probably needs to pay and explain why he or she is more qualified? (similar to the us)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

California6345 said:


> Thank you very much for all of the responses, definitely very helpful. Anyone out there get a job working professionally beyond English? Wondering how hard it would be to worker a job in finance/Econ, or on the opposite end at a bar/club. Guessing they have restrictions on it though bc the company probably needs to pay and explain why he or she is more qualified? (similar to the us)


Unless you can find a job with an American company that does business in Mexico before you get here, I think finding a non-teaching job would be very difficult. In any event, whether working in finance or tending a bar, you would need to have an excellent command of Spanish.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

At 10,000 pesos per month, You won't be enjoying restaurants or night life. Maybe not even cable TV and internet, without really pinching your pesos.
Can you qualify for a visa? INM will want to see proof, for the previous three months, of income/resources from outside of Mexico before issuing a residence visa. Even if you had a job at $10,000 per month, that probably wouldn't be enough to qualify for a visa.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Can you qualify for a visa? INM will want to see proof, for the previous three months, of income/resources from outside of Mexico before issuing a residence visa. Even if you had a job at $10,000 per month, that probably wouldn't be enough to qualify for a visa.


If you apply for the visa-formerly-known-as-an-FM3-l_ucrativa_, there is no minimum income requirement. Either you find an employer (for example, a language school) who is willing to sponsor you, or you apply for a visa allowing you to work _de manera independiente_, for example, as an English teacher. The latter is the kind I have.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

A, forget about the money when moving to Mexico. B, its not impossible. You won't get rich down there working at a company.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Balboa said:


> A, forget about the money when moving to Mexico. B, its not impossible. You won't get rich down there working at a company.


Speaking only as an English teacher, Mexico is not the place to go to rich, but you can manage to make a decent living.


----------



## ehawk (Dec 20, 2011)

Balboa said:


> A, forget about the money when moving to Mexico. B, its not impossible. You won't get rich down there working at a company.


Whoa,,, that depends on each and every individual's personal wishes, plans and future.

In Mexico in the a city like Gdl. things are just as expensive as in the US. I know there are exceptions, such as: rent, commodities, drinks, and other things...

I'm just saying it's not Vietnam

Money is not important until you need it


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ehawk said:


> In Mexico in the a city like Gdl. things are just as expensive as in the US. I know there are exceptions, such as: rent, commodities, drinks, and other things...
> 
> I'm just saying it's not Vietnam


For that I am grateful, since I am happy to be living in Mexico !


----------



## Stacey86 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hello*

Wanted to send you a privte message but i have no idea how to do it.

Was reading your posts, guessing your in GDL now?

Im an aussie in Mexico, when I came a year ago after finishing a group tour, I fell in love with the place. As an aussie, where we really dont learn anything about the americas (except USA), i spoke no spanish and was basically in a country I knew nothing about.

Its been a year now, and while Im about to go home for a while, thought would be nice to share some of my lessons.

I remember ordering mcdonalds and not even beig able to pronounce the word hamburgesa! I literally started with nothing and knew not one soul.

But GDL is v big city, many more options for work othe than English.

My friends teach at berlitz and they get something like 80 pesos an hour. You mentioned jobs that give you $10,000 pesos....for a beginning english teacher, if lucky hotel work.....no way man!!! Think more 3,000 pesos. Thats the reality.

The reality is, you work hard to network an learn about the city, make friends, start off by taking any job you can get...then it all happens from there.

Jobs i know you could find....call centres, timeshare, english teacher, some hotel jobs, nannying, guide. There is more industry where you are, so possiblity of working with american or canadian companies there- sorry dont know much about it as its not work I am interested in. Or online call centres from the states...u just need internet connection and your laptop and you can work from mexico.

Many richer american expats r here because they are using thwr savings, have created a business in mexico, created a niche for themself, or do design-photography-writing freelance etc. 

If you want it to, make it work. You already made the scariest step by leaving the us. Def the right move  

Ive met so many young people from all over the globe in mexico, and they make it work, they cant afford a new iphone-like forget about it- but they are happy. Mental health is more important than material wealth. 

craigslist and bolsa de trabajo are 2 good sites i would look at for jobs etc 

Hows it been going so far?


----------



## California6345 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey thanks for the response! I'm actually not moving down just yet more in the process of finding where I would like to live down there. GDL was very nice, i went there for a visit just 2 weeks ago and I was shocked by the city and thought it had a very European vibe to it. Checking out other cities in the process, I feel that finding a place that fits my personality is just as important as a city that meets my economic well being as well. 

Thank you for all of the information! Very helpful, what was the most difficult adjustment for you when you made the move down there? 

Also you said people made 80 pesos an hour? That seems high? 80x40 = 3,200 a week


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

California6345 said:


> GDL was very nice, i went there for a visit just 2 weeks ago and I was shocked by the city and thought it had a very European vibe to it.


Why were you shocked by Guadalajara? What had you been expecting?


----------



## California6345 (Nov 6, 2011)

I suppose I was expecting more of a big city feel, with larger buildings/different infrastructure. Of course every city is different it was just an assumption (a bad one) that I made based on it being one of the largest cities in Mex.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

California6345 said:


> I suppose I was expecting more of a big city feel, with larger buildings/different infrastructure. Of course every city is different it was just an assumption (a bad one) that I made based on it being one of the largest cities in Mex.


If you want a place with a really big city feel, nothing beats Mexico City!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

California6345 said:


> I suppose I was expecting more of a big city feel, with larger buildings/different infrastructure. Of course every city is different it was just an assumption (a bad one) that I made based on it being one of the largest cities in Mex.


The Metropolitan area of Guadalajara is very big; some six million, or more. However, central Guadalajara is a very old colonial city and has not been bulldozed just to build larger, more modern buildings. There is respect for history and culture. If you want the more upscale, ultra-modern ambiance, you should visit the malls and newer developments on the outskirts. There, you'll find the skyscrapers and such. Here's an example that's worth a peek: Andares, Centro Comercial.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The Metropolitan area of Guadalajara is very big; some six million, or more. However, central Guadalajara is a very old colonial city and has not been bulldozed just to build larger, more modern buildings. There is respect for history and culture.



:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

California6345 said:


> Also you said people made 80 pesos an hour? That seems high? 80x40 = 3,200 a week


If you're talking about teaching in a private language school, there's no way you will end up working 40 hours a week, more like 20 would be the norm. Keep in mind that for every hour in the classroom, you could spend another hour in preparation, especially if you're a novice teacher.


----------



## California6345 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep very true, the mall was extremely
Modern, definitely too ritzy for me though (coi ponds and mini golf?). Just goes to show that visiting a city reveals a lot of info. Can see how GDL would be a great place for some. A few people told me "GDL is boring" and of course they are from Mex city, while the GDL people told me "Mex city is dirty" haha. Very different feels for sure!


----------



## Stacey86 (Feb 26, 2012)

De nada,

Smart move by checking out the city first! My original plan was to move to Toronto....hated it.... Lucky I followed my gut to leave it.

Honestly nothing was difficult, it has all been a fantastic learning experience. But I guess creating relationships took time for me...i knew no one and am on the quieter side....and especially when so many people I met spoke Spanish as their first language. I remember being in the hostel and forcing myself to join a group of Argentinos and Mexicanos, feeling like a complete loser and way out of my comfort zone. Then a german girl introduced herself to me, and the rest is history as they say. 
For me, learning to navigate buses, banks, immigration etc is much more exciting in a foreign land-basically cos you have no idea what youre doing...

In regards to the $$$....my friends would work for a clasd or two in the morning, maybe one in the afternoon and again in the evening. not sure how other schools work, but thats berlitz. So maybe 3-6 hours a day....no where near 40 hours a week.....unless the manager who does the roster likes you and gives you all the classes.

I had another friend who taught english and history, she arrived at the high school approx 7.30-8am and was done by 3. Never asked her how much she earnt...but def wasn't a
lot.


----------



## Susanna17 (Mar 20, 2012)

California 6345:

Did you find any helpful information? I am trying to plan a move to San Miguel Allende with my fiance in December 2012 and I can not find any employment information. I see websites all over - personal ones -of Americans that have moved there but I can't seem to find anything on American companies hiring or any classified section for employment. Am I too naive? I am disappointed with many responses basically telling me that I will be working for very low wages - I find that hard to believe when I am a college educated business person with over 20 years experience in real estate and finance. One poster actually told me to hang a sign out of my door when I move there and find something to sell (food item) 

Please reply if you found any good employment information - I know you are looking in a different region than me - I am looking at San Miguel Allende. Thanks Susanna17


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Believe what you are hearing, Susanna. To really find employment, you would have to be there, know people, network, etc. Of course, you would have to have a visa and the employer would have to be willing to support your application to Immigration for permission to work, to be added to your visa. Wages would only be a fraction of what you might expect, as others have mentioned. You may find that it is often who you know, rather than what you know, and that most employers want young, attractive people; who they'll generally fire as they approach age 40, replacing them with fresh, young, attractive people. Help wanted advertizing is either word of mouth or a paper sign in a window; seldom more.
Your only other option, for employment with a US firm, would be to contact them in the USA and investigate the availability of a position in their Mexican operation. Most of those opportunities will be around major cities in Mexico.
Good luck in your quest.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Susanna, San Miguel is a great place to live but basically no industry other than art & tourism. Most importantly I guess is other than Starbucks, there are no US corporations, there is a McDonald's on the outskirts but they won't let them downtown, so there is really nobody that can justify hiring an expat versus a Mexican and therefore help your move.
There are a couple universities that given the right credentials and language skills might be a way. Most people that go to San Miguel do so knowing that they will need outside funds for the transition. Once there, a lot of people are pretty creative in finding a niche. The Mexican government makes it a lot easier to start a business where you might hire locals than to join one where you probably are displacing a local.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Sma*



conklinwh said:


> Susanna, San Miguel is a great place to live but basically no industry other than art & tourism. Most importantly I guess is other than Starbucks, there are no US corporations, there is a McDonald's on the outskirts but they won't let them downtown, so there is really nobody that can justify hiring an expat versus a Mexican and therefore help your move.
> There are a couple universities that given the right credentials and language skills might be a way. Most people that go to San Miguel do so knowing that they will need outside funds for the transition. Once there, a lot of people are pretty creative in finding a niche. The Mexican government makes it a lot easier to start a business where you might hire locals than to join one where you probably are displacing a local.


I have only spent 3 Sundays there and you described it exactly the way I eventually felt it was as I saw more each time. One time we wanted some pottery for our garden, decorating it, I wanted a large painted pottery donkey etc.. We stopped at Dolores Hildago to buy it, less than 1/2 the price so far. Sometimes a fraction of what shops in SMD sell it for, the regular coffee mugs, names on tiles, or house #s and a frame, plates, and pitcher sets that I also noticed everywhere.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Gringos In Real Estate*

Susanna poses a question for me. In looking for a place to live I am using real estate agents who are USA'ers and Canadians. Some have been in real estate in their home country and have somehow transitioned to selling real estate in Mexico. 

My question based on a lot of reading here is: How did they do it? If any one knows maybe you can help Susanna on how to use her experience to get a job and where the best opportunity lies for a real estate person.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is no regulation of real estate agencies in Mexico. Such businesses are generally found where expats, who like familiar signs, are found. Elsewhere, the idea is rather new and not too efficient.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll take a wild stab based on the few expat agents I've been acquainted with. Whatever their reasons for moving here originally (Mexican spouse, semi-retirement), they established themselves when the foreign market for real estate was much more active than it is now. Some have been in business for 10-20 years, and none that I know of arrived after 2007-08, when the expat market essentially went stagnant. Some agents (mostly Mexicans) have since "retooled" to focus on the Mexican market. Some who used to hang onto exclusive listings now use the MLS. Others have taken up slack by expanding to additional services like immigration assistance or property management, which require fluent Spanish. The situation may be different in San Miguel or other areas, of course, but all the skill and experience in the world won't go far unless there's enough work to go around.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You are right in that tourism in San Miguel has noticeably shifted from US/Canada/Europe to Mexicans. This based on a combination of downturn worldwide, bad press on Mexico in the US, increased disposable income in emerging Mexican middle class and perception within Mexico that San Miguel is a very safe place. I'm not sure about whom is buying houses as most people from Mexico City that I talk to seem to favor Queretaro for a 2nd home as really want upscale neighborhoods and high end restaurants. They like to visit San Miguel for history and ambiance but less likely to buy there.
There has been an attempt by realtors in San Miguel to register agents to get some sanity to what was basically a realtor free for all. Susanne could certainly look at some of the real estate companies in the online Atencion and contact them to understand that opportunity.
My view is that San Miguel is better than most of the US but still too many agents chasing too few customers.


----------



## Susanna17 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, I will admit to being "naive" about San Miguel. No, I did not expect to jump right into the real estate market there.... I am well aware of how bad the market still is - heck it's bad in the US let alone in Mexico. 

I just am at a loss as to how to look for work there - I guess I will wait until I get there. 
In my favor....I have banking experience, 15 years real estate experience, social service experience, office experience - current position unemployment and employment specialist, I have been a housekeeper for 3 years cleaning vacation homes for additional money on the week-ends and I have very good cooking skills. I will wash laundry, sweep, clean, cook, answer phones, run errands, waitress... do anything ...I am not afraid of work. I just turned 50 but I am attractive and do not feel that someone will not give me work because I look old. 

I guess just looking at web sites for tourism in San Miguel may be deceiving - the city looks more "modern" than what people on this forum seem to describe.

My fiance is from San Miguel and has many brothers and sisters still living there so perhaps I should not worry...they may be helpful.

This is a great forum and everyone's input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## canyankerocha (Sep 14, 2011)

Susanna17 said:


> Yes, I will admit to being "naive" about San Miguel. No, I did not expect to jump right into the real estate market there.... I am well aware of how bad the market still is - heck it's bad in the US let alone in Mexico.
> 
> I just am at a loss as to how to look for work there - I guess I will wait until I get there.
> In my favor....I have banking experience, 15 years real estate experience, social service experience, office experience - current position unemployment and employment specialist, I have been a housekeeper for 3 years cleaning vacation homes for additional money on the week-ends and I have very good cooking skills. I will wash laundry, sweep, clean, cook, answer phones, run errands, waitress... do anything ...I am not afraid of work. I just turned 50 but I am attractive and do not feel that someone will not give me work because I look old.
> ...


There is a bilingual Rudolf Steiner elementary school in San Miguel that I would check out. I've no idea what their job situation might be but you are guaranteed to find a cool bunch of kids and interesting teacher parent community. They do have a website if you're curious. Good luck!


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

Hola Susanna. It sounds like you really want to be here in MX and I can sure understand that! However, Mexico is not a place known for it's job opportunities. Most expatriates that make the move here have some kind of regular income and I see for you SS is a ways off and apparently you will need to work.

Here in the Lake Chapala area, we have been getting more and more younger people with families, thankgawd! These people, as well as some retired people, find ways to either make enough money or supplement a small savings or social security or whatever.

In my opinion, the best way to generate income here in MX is to work over the internet. Working for wages will not support you in SMA. Some people get transferred from their internet based job in the states, some sell things over the internet, some write books for Kindle, some do freelancing writing work (ODesk etc), some provide a service for other expats like cooking gourmet American meals and delivering, cooking and selling items at organic and prepared foods tinaguis, baking desserts for restaurants, and the like. I think you get the idea. Either way, it will not be easy, I should think it might be very stressful, you will have to protect yourself from deportation by getting working papers of some kind or always trying to fly under the radar, and you will have to have a pretty good handle on the Spanish language. You will also have to have a pretty good handle on life and living in Mexico - and that takes a few years to happen (although I've seen some people live here for many many years and still manage to NEVER get a clue).

I think the best thing you can do for yourself is to come on down and have your own look around and then you can determine what will be best for you.

Muy buena suerte, Susanna!


----------



## Susanna17 (Mar 20, 2012)

Trailrunner:
Hola to you as well and gracias for the information. I am finally getting some important information. I have never been to Mexico and I guess I was too naive in believing that I could perhaps go there and find temporary employment but that is not the case.
I do not have any type of internet based business and not sure that I want to go that route or not - I am more a people person - customer service - face to face - I guess I am more productive in service related industry. I am not oppossed to being a "live in housekeeper" or cook or running a bed & breakfast - I am not afraid of hard work but from what I am hearing from other people - you just can't just go to Mexico and start working.

At the very least, now I know that perhaps I better plan on staying 1-2 months on a tourist visa which is all that I can afford - I don't have an endless cash flow of money and if finding and obtaining employment in San Miguel is really that difficult - than it would serve me well to know that I have to return to the United States instead of trying to stay in Mexico for 6 months like my orginal intention was.

Gracias - the info you provided is much appreciated - an eye opener - my Spanish is very limited - only a few words, common sayings. At the very least - now I know that the only "Americans" that are living there are people living on previously made money and I unfortunately don't have that much in savings. Happy Spring to you!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Susanna - as much as he is a curmudgeon, RVGRINGO and others have laid out a lot of the skinny on working in Mexico - if you do a search for it, you'll find it. Frankly, it is discouraging. Also, over the past years, the opinion of people here at the Forum is that the wages you'd be able to earn would not be as significant as you'd think. Even if you got a new idea, with the language problem and all, getting it off the ground could be tough and expensive.

BUT...

In Puerto Vallarta there is a tour company, Puerto Vallarta Adventures who seem to employ a whole bunch of foreigners. We took two tours with them, one of the guides was a 35-40ish woman who was, I think an ex-school teacher or lawyer NOB, the other was a guy from Canada. I only mention them as they get a salary and work for tips. Our lady guide walked away, we estimate, with at least $100-125 USD in tips for a single day trip. If she gets three tours a week, she's making $1200 USD/month.

That is real money in Mexico - the sob story she told for it was amazing. While we on the road to San Jose, she pointed to a group of apartment like public like housing where she said she lived in two rooms, that she had no TV, no phone, kept the hot water heater on only for a few hours...etc etc etc. How she got her health care at a clinic and how bad it was, not easy like in the US. Yeah, right. But it did get the tips. And maybe a lot of it was true.

For what it is worth.


----------



## Susanna17 (Mar 20, 2012)

FHBOY: "for what it's worth" it's worth much to me for information! Thank you!

I am NOT seeking a 40,000 per year job. My fiance who is from San Miguel will be able to find work. I was just hoping (perhaps stupid I guess) that I could find work too.

I am excellent in customer service - tour guide option is not something I ever thought of but I would be excellent at it. I love to talk to people and I currently live and work in a tourist environment - the Outer Banks of North Carolina. I am excellent at making people feel good and having fun.
So, these are some ideas and I am grateful - things that make you go hummmmm.

See, my skills from selling real estate could be transfered to talking and guiding people through the streets of San Miquel - any- one that knows of a tour company looking to hire let them know about me! I would be great at that!
Thanks! - perhaps I stumbled upon a good opportunity - you just never know the ideas that you can get from others! Thanks!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Susanna17 said:


> FHBOY: "for what it's worth" it's worth much to me for information! Thank you!
> 
> I am NOT seeking a 40,000 per year job. My fiance who is from San Miguel will be able to find work. I was just hoping (perhaps stupid I guess) that I could find work too.
> 
> ...


Also think concierge - if SMA is a resort, or near a ****** resort area. It's something I wanted to be, either that or a Cast Member at Walt Disney World, but with three days left, retirement sounds better right now.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Group 3ers guys:

If Susanna gets married, in Mexico, doesn't that open the door to her visa-wise to look for work? Does it still work if she gets married in the USA?


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Also think concierge - if SMA is a resort, or near a ****** resort area. It's something I wanted to be, either that or a Cast Member at Walt Disney World, but with three days left, retirement sounds better right now.


 You surprie me all the time. Concierge? What happened to philosopher that you are so well suited for? I thought that was your number one choice. And if you couldn't be a philosopher, wasn't an "artist" your number two choice? Let me think. Hmmm, what type of an "artist" did you want to be?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Detailman said:


> You surprie me all the time. Concierge? What happened to philosopher that you are so well suited for? I thought that was your number one choice. And if you couldn't be a philosopher, wasn't an "artist" your number two choice? Let me think. Hmmm, what type of an "artist" did you want to be?


Look, D, when I grow up I'll figure out want I want to be...right now there are so many things to be. So tell me, what do you want to be when you grow up. You see I am too old the grow up now.

And to find out the kind of artist, as Mel Brooks would says, "I am a stand up philosopher..." see History of the World - Comicus. That is the kind of artist I am. 

You see as a business owner and a non-profit COO in my 50 year career I have the serious side everyday. To indulge my sanity I look for things I would have like to do in a world that couldn't/didn't exist - and this is way before video games. 

The trick to not growing up is to not let go of the idea that you can be or do anything, even if you can't. I play piano, not well, but well enough that people who can't tell good playing think I am OK. But when I am at the keyboard, I am Billy Joel.

You know - _see, never ask me an open ended question_ - yesterday on NPR there was a story of a kid who played JV basketball at UNC Chapel Hill. Not many colleges still have JV teams. The guy was great - he said "I know I'll never be on the Varsity, I've known it from the time I started to play as a kid, but I have done what I wanted to do, I am a UNC basketball player and to me the JV is the goal, and I made it." The coach of JV and UNC said he loves the JV players because on that team he is coaching future lawyers, doctors, and accountants and engineers who are only too grateful to have played college ball. Now isn't that a great story.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Susanna, I'll try this thread as well. 1st, with the shift in tourism towards Mexican tourism there has to be a lot more of a requirement for Spanish in services industries such as hotels, restaurants and shops. There are a couple tour companies that advertise English Speaking guides and Spanish may be less of a requirement since less likely Mexican residents would come to San Miguel to take a tour to somewhere else. However, every tour leader needs a way to interact with driver and people at the tour destination. A couple companies that advertise extensive tours in the Atencion are Tours Mexico, Portal Allende #4 and BajioGo Jesus #11.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Look, D, when I grow up I'll figure out want I want to be...right now there are so many things to be. So tell me, what do you want to be when you grow up. You see I am too old the grow up now.
> 
> And to find out the kind of artist, as Mel Brooks would says, "I am a stand up philosopher..." see History of the World - Comicus. That is the kind of artist I am.
> 
> ...


A very good story! I agree that we should all reach out and inspire to greater things.

That is one of the reasons why I enjoy retired life. I now have the additional time to expand my knowledge on matters that are important to me and that I feel will be of assistance to others. Of course, like many, that knowledge expands far fast this forum, although it too imparts a vast amount of knowledge, albeit restricted, so to speak, to matters involving Mexico.

On a lighter note I know that you recognize that my humour is never meant to insult. I can imagine that my earlier post would be something I would say to you if we were sitting as friends on a patio having a couple of beers in Ajijic. "Concierge, what do you mean FHBoy, I thought you ...."
All with a big smile on my face and expecting a comeback that would further increase the humour level and probably "destroy" me. Friendly banter. 

I do feel that humour, even on this forum, can lighten the stress of everyday life and the problems that this system bring upon us. I note that a number of people have serious difficulties NOB due to what has happened in the past that is destroying their ability to live what we would call a "normal" life. Their future is in jeopardy if they remain and as a result they are on this forum to seek help in becoming an expat. We do not want to treat them with sarcasm or a biting tongue. 

Now it is me that is going on. You are a bad influence. (When all else fails, blame it on someone else.) Enough of this or else the powers that be on this forum will say that they have to ban either one or the other of us for "rambling." Don't want that! At least the paragraph above is on topic!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Rambling back to Susanna, and her possible 'Move to Mexico' :
I hope she realizes that she'll have to qualify for a visa to live in Mexico, and that her 'novio' is not the one to advise her on immigration matters and their requirement for a work visa, or on the relationship of that visa to a vehicle she may drive into Mexico on an 'importada temporal'.
Real estate sales people are starving right now. Just last week, one of our local expat real estate salesmen was begging to look after the pool at a 'snowbird's' property. Too many people in the USA are trapped in 'upside down houses' and can't make their move, as planned.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Look, D, when I grow up I'll figure out want I want to be...right now there are so many things to be. So tell me, what do you want to be when you grow up. You see I am too old the grow up now.
> 
> And to find out the kind of artist, as Mel Brooks would says, "I am a stand up philosopher..." see History of the World - Comicus. That is the kind of artist I am.
> 
> ...


I'm with you all the way on that one.

It took me till I was 38 and divorced with four little kids to learn this simple lesson: Be a grown up when it's necessary. When it's not, be a kid.

And, surprisingly enough, it's necessary to be a grown up precious little of the time.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

FHBOY said:


> Hey Group 3ers guys:
> If Susanna gets married, in Mexico, doesn't that open the door to her visa-wise to look for work?


Actually, no. Visa stuff is in flux currently, but the way it has been up till now is that marriage to a Mexican doesn’t affect the process for getting work permission. Getting authorization to work has to go through the same hoops and is subject to the same requirements whether a woman is married or single, partnered or alone.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Actually, no. Visa stuff is in flux currently, but the way it has been up till now is that marriage to a Mexican doesn’t affect the process for getting work permission. Getting authorization to work has to go through the same hoops and is subject to the same requirements whether a woman is married or single, partnered or alone.


 But, maesonna, isn't it true that once one is married to a Mexican citizen, it becomes easier (and faster) to become a citizen oneself?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Inm*



maesonna said:


> Actually, no. Visa stuff is in flux currently, but the way it has been up till now is that marriage to a Mexican doesn’t affect the process for getting work permission. Getting authorization to work has to go through the same hoops and is subject to the same requirements whether a woman is married or single, partnered or alone.


When I was married to a Mexican National a couple years ago the INM officer offered me a work visa, so what do you mean?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> When I was married to a Mexican National a couple years ago the INM officer offered me a work visa, so what do you mean?


Was that because you were married to a Mexican citizen or because you fulfilled the requirements for a work visa? It's not that hard to get.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Inm*



Isla Verde said:


> Was that because you were married to a Mexican citizen or because you fulfilled the requirements for a work visa? It's not that hard to get.


Good question. I didn't explain to the INM officer anything except what was required to get "Permission for a Foreigner to Marry a Mexican National" form completed. It included my FMM, and an FM1 and that "permiso" form. Next the form I filled out [forgot it's name] within 30 days of the marriage and had to bring in to the INM the "Acta de Matrimonio". That was when he offered the "tramites" to my FMM card to FM2 with permission to work.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Good question. I didn't explain to the INM officer anything except what was required to get "Permission for a Foreigner to Marry a Mexican National" form completed. It included my FMM, and an FM1 and that "permiso" form. Next the form I filled out [forgot it's name] within 30 days of the marriage and had to bring in to the INM the "Acta de Matrimonio". That was when he offered the "tramites" to my FMM card to FM2 with permission to work.


So he just offered to add permission to work to your FM2 once you were married? Interesting. Had you ever mentioned to him (or anyone else in the office) that you were thinking of applying for permission to work in Mexico?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Inm*



Isla Verde said:


> So he just offered to add permission to work to your FM2 once you were married? Interesting. Had you ever mentioned to him (or anyone else in the office) that you were thinking of applying for permission to work in Mexico?


NO! I had an FMM only. I did not want an FM2. I never mentioned anything about wanting to "tramites" my FMM to a FM2. He offered to start it right there and then. Interesting. The FM1 had all my info on it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> NO! I had an FMM only. I did not want an FM2. I never mentioned anything about wanting to "tramites" my FMM to a FM2. He offered to start it right there and then. Interesting. The FM1 had all my info on it.


I guess he was being nice and offering something he thought you wanted, a chance to work legally.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Inm*



Isla Verde said:


> I guess he was being nice and offering something he thought you wanted, a chance to work legally.


I assume he had done many of these and most married couples would want to live there together. As a matter of habit he already had the forms pulled out and was ready to continue going with us to get the ball rolling. I knew the rules already about how many months a year you have to be inside Mexico to keep the FM2 status and did not, at that time, know if I would be working in the US again and opted to wait.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

AlanMexicali said:


> When I was married to a Mexican National a couple years ago the INM officer offered me a work visa, so what do you mean?


From what I've seen on this and other forums, foreign men married to Mexican women are not uncommonly offered work permission at the drop of a hat, while foreign women married to Mexican men have to fulfill all the requirements and submit the forms. It's not an official policy, just the way things work.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Isla Verde said:


> But, maesonna, isn't it true that once one is married to a Mexican citizen, it becomes easier (and faster) to become a citizen oneself?


When a foreigner resident in Mexico is married to a Mexican, a category for acquiring Mexican nationality is available that is based on being married to a Mexican, and eligibility starts after only 2 years as a Mexican resident, so it's faster (otherwise 5 years) and the fee is cheaper. Whether it's easier, I'm not sure, since the information I checked doesn't say that the Mexican history test is waived.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Inm*



Isla Verde said:


> I guess he was being nice and offering something he thought you wanted, a chance to work legally.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...ng-mexico/20639-marrying-mexican-citizen.html

I know from reading here I would have to show a financial side of the equation from myself or my wife's side for 2 years also if I applied in case I could not find employment inside Mexico, so it would not depend on what the INM officer said but on the particulars I would supply in the application to get the FM2 completed and then approved.


----------

